# Feedback about Melco Live Designer



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello,

I am relatively new to these forums but was involved in retail embroidery a few years ago. I want to get back into personalized garments and have been doing a lot of research for an online designer for the website. Has anyone had any experience with Melco's Live Designer? It looks very nice but I have not found much info on it except what is on their website. Is anyone using it? Have you looked into it and decided against it? Any pros/cons?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have just ordered the Print and embroidery option for the livedesigner.

They are having a special right now so both options only cost me $2400 with no setup fee. I needed to do both DGT and Embroidery if you only need to do one it is only $1200 

Prior to making the decision I had them send me a list of companies using their software, it's a short list.

I went to the websites that were using livedesigner and even called a few of the shops. All had good things to say about the program. 

The special ends October 31

Normal Price 
Livedesigner Suite Print and Embroidery $3600 
Setup $1000 
CD and Dongle $995 
$10 Shipping
Melco Sizer Software $99 

Total $5704

I paid $2410 


Call Kevin Dant at Melco he will help you
1-800-799-8313 x 1098


----------



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

It sounds like they are running a nice deal. I can't move that fast though. Anyone else out there have any experience with Live Designer? Need to get more insight into their support, service, setup, integration. etc. Any comments or help are greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No Limitz said:


> It sounds like they are running a nice deal. I can't move that fast though. Anyone else out there have any experience with Live Designer? Need to get more insight into their support, service, setup, integration. etc. Any comments or help are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


There are a few posts about Melco Live Designer (and other online tshirt designer tools) here: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## joey32569 (May 11, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> I have just ordered the Print and embroidery option for the livedesigner.
> 
> They are having a special right now so both options only cost me $2400 with no setup fee. I needed to do both DGT and Embroidery if you only need to do one it is only $1200
> 
> ...



Did you have an existing website you added this to? If so did this increase your conversion rate? Im looking at getting this added to our website but its a bit pricey if does increase my conversion rate. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

joey32569 said:


> Did you have an existing website you added this to? If so did this increase your conversion rate? Im looking at getting this added to our website but its a bit pricey if does increase my conversion rate. Any feedback is appreciated.


I setup a new website for the livedesigner so far the site is getting a few hits but no sales. I am getting more sales from the link I created to the livedesigner form my game server website and those customers are just sending me their artwork by email not really using the livedesigner

www.hostilecontact.com


----------



## Questions (Dec 10, 2009)

joey32569 said:


> Did you have an existing website you added this to? If so did this increase your conversion rate? Im looking at getting this added to our website but its a bit pricey if does increase my conversion rate. Any feedback is appreciated.


Are you still using Live Designer Suite? If yes, how do you like it?


----------



## Stitch Wizard ll (Apr 7, 2010)

Just started to use Live Designer Suite. Working on uploads.


----------

